# Its official!



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Me and @CurrentlyJaded are officially a couple. Just spent the last 3 days with her. It was epic. This girl has literally changed my life. My anxiety was sky high at times but it was so worth it.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Me and @CurrentlyJaded are officially a couple. Just spent the last 3 days with her. It was epic. This girl has literally changed my life. My anxiety was sky high at times but it was so worth it.


Irl?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats man !


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Love is in the air ~ 
Congrats


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats. :boogie :drunk :yay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

impedido10 said:


> Irl?


Bro I just said I spent the last few days with her, lol. If that doesn't imply irl I don't know what does, lmao.


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Congrats Kev


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Good job buddy!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats, that's awesome! :clap


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey, congrats, man! Well congrats to both of you. I'm happy for you both!

You don't have to answer this if you don't want to but are you two in the same state or relatively close to each other geographically?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Darktower776 said:


> You don't have to answer this if you don't want to but are you two in the same state or relatively close to each other geographically?


We're about 3hrs apart, the distance sucks but its worth it :yes.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

How long did you two communicate over phone/skype or whatever before meeting up in person?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thats great!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> How long did you two communicate over phone/skype or whatever before meeting up in person?


Hmm a little less than a month I think, I have a sister that lives close by her so it was convenient the first time I saw her.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Awww! That's awesome 😄


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow, that's great! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm so happy.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Nice man!


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

For those of us how never had a gf, how did you do it??


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

relm1 said:


> For those of us how never had a gf, how did you do it??


Talk....either chemistry is there or isn't. Pretty simple.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WOW congrats!!


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats ! Best wishes to both of you


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats, I am really happy for you guys :yay! (I think you guys are around the same area as me, if we ever get the chance I'd like to meet you both )!


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

How is that even possible? I don't believe you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Kevin001

Ok, when is the wedding. Or am I speaking too soon?  

Anyway, it's awesome mate.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Congratulations to you both :smile2:


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations! :clap Pretty amazing that people can meet and become a couple on a sosial anxiety forum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

meepie said:


> (I think you guys are around the same area as me, if we ever get the chance I'd like to meet you both )!


She might be closer to you I'm in Louisiana but ofc would love to meet you.



Twilightforce said:


> How is that even possible? I don't believe you.


Believe it :yes.



ANX1 said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> Ok, when is the wedding. Or am I speaking too soon?


:lol



Mxx1 said:


> Congratulations! :clap Pretty amazing that people can meet and become a couple on a social anxiety forum


Yeah so many couples here..........it happens.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats Kev!


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Talk....either chemistry is there or isn't. Pretty simple.


Not simple. It is hard to talk and hard to meet people. When I do meet people, they take my SA as rudeness so never get to the place where I am comfortable around people. Not simple for me but I'm glad it was for you two!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

relm1 said:


> Not simple. It is hard to talk and hard to meet people. When I do meet people, they take my SA as rudeness so never get to the place where I am comfortable around people. Not simple for me but I'm glad it was for you two!


Keep trying, you'll find someone who is understanding. Tons of women out there.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats! Happy for you both.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> She might be closer to you I'm in Louisiana but ofc would love to meet you.
> 
> Believe it :yes.
> 
> ...


So who was the first one who suggested the meet up?
How do you know if she wanted to meet? How long did you guys message before you guys met?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Twilightforce said:


> So who was the first one who suggested the meet up?
> How do you know if she wanted to meet? How long did you guys message before you guys met?


Not trying to get too detailed here.....

I suggested.......if two people like each other why not meet?.........um a couple of wks prior.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Not trying to get too detailed here.....
> 
> I suggested.......if two people like each other why not meet?.........um a couple of wks prior.


I always have a problem where I make myself believe the other person don't like me. There's girls I've talking online for years and nothing happens.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Dude that's awesome. Relish the moment.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Me and @CurrentlyJaded are officially a couple. Just spent the last 3 days with her. It was epic. This girl has literally changed my life. My anxiety was sky high at times but it was so worth it.


Hey there. I am very happy for you. 
I hope the 2 of you grow together and have lots of great times together

enjoy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Riff Raff said:


> Hey there. I am very happy for you.
> I hope the 2 of you grow together and have lots of great times together
> 
> enjoy


Thanks. :smile2:


----------

